# Salmon River Blowouts



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

eideho said:


> We had a good, consistent rain last night at North Fork, but our friends downriver got deluged. Owl Creek blew out and has damaged several cabins as well as massive logs down and irrigation blocked.
> 
> I haven't heard anything yet about other potential blowouts in the permitted section. Any updates from those getting off the river in the next few days would be good intel.


Spoke with John at Blackadar yesterday and he said the road was closed for a few hours and there were some propane tanks washed into the river, but no major blockage. He also said the river was muddy below Owl creek, but the jet boat pilots had not reported other blowouts below Corn Creek.

With last years fire and thunder storm season, who knows what you will find around the next bend!


----------



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

Last night we had an epic storm that lasted more than an hour with torrential rain, 1/2 inch hail, and longer showers for several hours. I was looking up the hill myself for a runoff stream that luckily didn't happen. This storm downriver would have been serious, but my wife said hiway 93 was dry all the way to our turnoff. Go figure.


----------



## skizer21 (Mar 5, 2012)

just got off the main and that water turned from clear to dark dark brown overnight and into Sunday morning. We were camping at Barth and there was some floating logs and other debris in the river, but nothing big.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Just got off the main... we started in dark brown water and ended with clear water... nothing to speak of as far as hazards... here is a pic of the middle mixing with the main.

View attachment 6671


----------

